# Rest for bowfishing



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

My bowfishing bow is dead. Instead of replacing it, I was considering merging the bowfishing equipment with my hunting bow. Can I shoot fishing arrows through a whisker biscuit?


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

get the old style bowfishing bisquit I think they are still availible and a WHOLE lot cheaper than the new style then just cut a notch in it to make it easier to load some guys will put epoxy on the bottom bristles to stiffen them up even more but thats a personal choice


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i just bought a new drop in insert for my original first generation whisker biscuit. it definetely needs some stiffening of the lower bristles, but otherwise its the shiznit.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

prof ? are you talking about the b-fishing bisquit ? I did put a epoxy rest on the kids bow he likes that rest also , that is the rest he is using now , but is not (IMO) for ruger1 since he by the sounds of it will be using the same bow for deer


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

P.S prof if you can join use at Thompson this weekend your'e more than welcome


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

nope i'm using the orignial biscuit designed for hunting. ive had one on my bow for about 8 years. i just bought a new insert for it (the drop in style) and actually just glued up the bottom a little tonight.

i would love to take you up on the offer to go shoot, but i have a family friend's high school graduation this weekend in minnesota, and my fiance says we go...so we go! (is there a smiley for "whipped" ? )


----------

